# The 5 Truck Liquidation Sale Grand Finale at Outlet Bait & Tackle!



## Overstockbait (Jun 5, 2014)

*ITEMS FROM ALL 5 TRUCKS AT HALF PRICE!*

*THIS OPPORTUNITY IS HUGE! EVERY product from EVERY Truck in our spectacular 5 Truck Liquidation Sale is now at HALF PRICE. This is the LAST CHANCE you will have to choose from the ENTIRE INVENTORY at HALF PRICE. . . which includes a lot of NEW items never seen before at Outlet Bait & Tackle.*

*Once this sale is done, we expect the items will either be sold down to manageable inventory levels or GONE FOR GOOD. In any case, you will want to STOCK UP on as much of it as you can WHILE YOU CAN. MOST OF THESE items will not be available at a discount after this sale ends. So go there now, ADD TO CART and watch your SAVINGS PILE UP!*

*ATTENTION: Remember, even MOST WHOLESALER SUPPLIERS can't get these items at these prices elsewhere - so they will be stocking up on everything they can from this sale. DO NOT MISS OUT!*

*Check us out today at www.overstockbait.com.*​


----------

